# Looking for a scanner



## Lorand (May 24, 2004)

Hi everybody!

I am looking for a professional scanner at an affordable price. This is almost impossible, but worth a try. I didn't find any scanner from 5.000$ to 30.0000$ and it seems that all the scanners below 5000$ are suitable only for home use.
Recently tested an Umax Powerlook 2100 XL Pro (3.000$) and the results was more than disappointing... It sounds incredible, but the scanning results were better on a very low-end Canon Lide 30 (75$) than on the Umax.
I would appreciate if anyone can guide me to a good scanner with a price of only four digits.

Thanks.


----------



## brenda (Jul 26, 2004)

ok.. hi ..
i think if u want a good scanner..
is better to get canon..
i have a canon
CS9900 F 
is a good scanner - 3200x6400dpi usb 2.0 , hi speed , built in FAU , 120 format., 4x 5"

is only sold for RM 1680.00

ok..and as for UMAx !! if u really 1 u can call me and i will tell u more detaily..
ok..
012-3531749
thank you


----------



## Lorand (Jul 26, 2004)

Thanks for the tip, I will soon test the Canon CS9900F.
As about Umax, I think it's much to expensive for what quality it offers, so I will not buy one...


----------

